# Installation via .dmg de Tiger sur iMac G4



## Spigaw (20 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous!

On vient de me donner (et j'en suis très fier) un iMac G4. Très beau, très classe, j'adore le bras articulé... Malheureusement, j'ai un souci!
Pour remettre dans le contexte: il m'a fallu 2 heures pour comprendre que je tournais sous Mac OS Classic (9.2 ou quelque chose comme ça) et booter sous Mac OS 10.2 pour vous indiquer mon niveau vis-à-vis de Mac OS...  J'ai toujours tourné sur des PC sous Windows, là-dessus, pas de souci.

Pour en venir à mon problème:
un ami vient de me donner un fichier .dmg, qui contient l'image disque de Mac OS 10.4 (Tiger je crois), avec lequel j'adorerais pouvoir bénéficier d'une meilleure expérience utilisateur, vu que mon tout nouveau vieil iMac tourne actuellement sous OS 10.2... Malheureusement, le lecteur DVD semble grillé, ce qui fait que la gravure ou la lecture du .dmg sur un DVD paraît plus que compromise... J'ai cherché diverses solutions, la seule plausible relevant de l'utilisation de l'onglet "Restore" dans Disk Utility, mais cet onglet n'a pas l'air d'exister sous OS 10.2 

Du coup, voila ce que j'ai à ma disposition:
- Disque dur externe 300Go (formaté en HFS+);
- .dmg contenant Mac OS 10.4.quelquechose;
- PC sous Win7 en état de marche.

Si quelqu'un peut éclairer ma lanterne, je lui offre un cookie!

_-Spigaw_


----------



## lappartien (20 Mars 2012)

je ne sais pas si l'i mac g4 prend nativement (j'aime bien ce terme même s'il est employé ici mal à propos....)le system 10.4
je t'envoie donc un lien apple qui te servira bcp. N'oublie pas mon cookie, mercihttp://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac/g4/

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h32 ----------

arf putain de lien:

http://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac/g4/

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h33 ----------

j'ai pas regardé(suis en pleine digestion de cookies) mais à mon avis avant que de tenter qqch fais donc les mises à jour (regarde en haut de page, concerne aussi les lecteurs graveurs pitêtre)


----------



## Spigaw (20 Mars 2012)

Merci de ta réponse!

Je suis tombé aussi sur ce lien, malheureusement, Apple ne répond pas à ma question, surtout via un .dmg (ils aiment pas trop ça)... Je tiens à préciser que ce .dmg est une image tirée d'un disque d'installation non piraté (pour les trolls du juridique!).

J'ai pensé à faire la mise à jour du lecteur DVD, mais en fait il ne s'ouvre même plus, ce qui va être difficile (même s'il est mis à jour) de s'en servir, je pense 

Du coup, ben... Carotte. Ou cookie, au choix. Une autre idée?


----------



## Madalvée (20 Mars 2012)

Utilise le lecteur de ta machine en 10.2 en mode cible, et fais des recherches sur ce forum, c'est une question récurrente.


----------



## Spigaw (20 Mars 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Utilise le lecteur de ta machine en 10.2 en mode cible, et fais des recherches sur ce forum, c'est une question récurrente.




Merci également de ta réponse.
J'ai pensé aussi à cette solution, mais je n'ai qu'un seul iMac à disposition et je ne connais personne qui pourrait me prêter un autre iDevice sous Mac OS, c'est pour ça que j'ai posé ma question. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h46 ----------

Je viens d'avoir une idée: utiliser SuperDuper! (en 1.5.5 pour Jaguar) pour copier le .dmg sur mon DD... réponse ce soir!


----------



## fanougym (20 Mars 2012)

Salut, 

via "utilitaire de disque" (dossier applications / Utilitaires)
-> partitionnes ton HD, 1 partition de 10Go + 1 autre (les 2 en Mac os étendu)
-> Cliquer sur la partition de 10Go / Restaurer
-> choir le dmg en Source et la partition en destination et restaurer

Redémarrer le mac en maintenant alt, choisir le dmg pour démarrer
installer sur l'autre partition.
enjoy

Une fois fait, tu peux virer la partition d'installation.


----------



## iMacounet (20 Mars 2012)

Si le .Dmg viens d'un CD d'installation "gris" donc propre à une machine, cela ne fonctionnera pas !

As tu eu un CD d'installation avec ton iMac ? Car avec le mien j'ai un CD de restauration de logiciels, et j'ai pu mettre les paramètres de Mac OS X (10.2) à zéro, et mettre l'ordinateur à mon nom.


----------



## Spigaw (21 Mars 2012)

Et voila!

J'ai utilisé MacDrive pour formater le disque dur en HFS+, puis installation du .dmg dessus! Ensuite je boote mon iMac en laissant appuyé sur Shift (clavier tiers), puis installation... Et voila!


----------

